# Interesting video, hands-on with the EOS R



## nda (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## BeenThere (Sep 9, 2018)

Very positive first look pointing out Canon’s attention to detail in the design of the R.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 9, 2018)

Obviously a paid Canon shill.

"This lens-based IS may be even better than IBIS"
"The 4K crop doesn't bother me too much"
And perhaps most damningly:

NO MENTION OF ONLY A SINGLE CARD SLOT


----------

